# Chevy Cruze headlights with built-in LED DRLs



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Couple days ago the Winjet company came up with their new bright product. This time the guys wanted you to light up your way with their whole new black projector headlights equipped with daytime running lights for ultimate visibility. The headlights are manufactured from high quality materials only, which makes them extremely durable and ready to stand the test of time. Browse Winjet selection at CARiD. 

Let us know, what are your thoughts on this set? Would you install them on your Cruze? 

Winjet® WJ10-0324-04 - Chevy Cruze 2011-2012 (2013,2014) Black Projector Headlights with Daytime Running Lights

http://www.carid.com/2011-chevy-cruze-headlights/winjet-projector-headlights-51754442.html


----------



## ma7mgte (May 16, 2014)

Do you have a 2014 Cruze with these lights installed? Would like to see a picture or a mockup. Thanks.


----------



## Junk68 (May 17, 2012)

Hey, nice! My Cruze is European. Do these Headlights have :
- automatic range adjust?
- Electric range adjust?
- E4 marks for european market???

If yes, I'll bet that you sell a lot of these!!


----------



## inf0x (Mar 17, 2015)

Is there any special wiring that needs to be done for the LEDs?


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

@ *ma7mgte*
Unfortunately, we do not have those specific pictures of the headlights you are interested in, because they were released not so long ago. Guys, we would really appreciate some pictures, if you have these headlights installed. 

@ *Junk68*
1 -2. No, they are no automatic or electric adjustments. These headlights need to be adjusted manually, with the help of electric screws.
3. They are SAE approved and comply with DOT regulations and FMVSS 108. 

@ *inf0x*
In regard to your question about the wiring work, you need to wire the LED connectors to you parking lights. No modifications or other wiring work needed.


----------



## inf0x (Mar 17, 2015)

carid said:


> @ *inf0x*
> In regard to your question about the wiring work, you need to wire the LED connectors to you parking lights. No modifications or other wiring work needed.


And how would I go about doing that? I dont see anything on your website about wiring up the LEDs.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Unfortunately Winjet did not provide us with a detailed installation video, however I have found a similar installation video for Chevy Cruze, made By Spyder (It's a manufacturer of aftermarket Cruze headlights, you can check their products here: Spyder® Projector Headlights & LED Tail Lights at CARiD.com)

General headlight installation YouTube video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBPokpT32F0

LED or halo ring wiring instructions YouTube video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOHioaJp-Vk

If you have some basic technical skills you can install them by yourself, or simply take them to any local shop and get them installed within an hour or so.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is a rough mockup of what the headlights could look like on the Cruze LTZ RS. I like it a lot. CarID if you want to provide me a set as the price for photos I'll give you before and after shots. I'll take them with my Sony A6000 and make sure they are quality.
View attachment 141362


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for the mockup! Unfortunately we can't get a free set for you, but I have sent you a PM with other options.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I sent you a response to your message.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Interested in these. Do you all currently have any promos going on?


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Couldn't see the pictures


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*illroyale*, I've sent you PM with a coupon code on this set. If any other of you guys are interested - feel free to send me PM! 

*neginfluence04*, here is a link: Winjet® WJ10-0324-04 - Chevy Cruze 2011-2014 Black Projector Headlights with LEDs Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Wisconsin4Eyes (Jul 3, 2015)

Interested in these. Very sharp


----------



## James1549 (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow, 5 months since the first post and the company has not provided an installed pic yet?


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Wisconsin4Eyes, if you're interested, feel free to send me PM and don't forget to include your email address and zip code for exact price quote.

James1549, unfortunately you are right. The manufacturer did not provide pictures of the headlights installed yet. We will update you with some pictures as soon as we get them from Winjet or our customers.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Whole lotta pics here...

http://m.dhgate.com/product/chevrolet-cruze-09-13-039-led-headlight-double/236262137.html#Viewsdr


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

We already sold a couple of cool items to the forum members, so If you guys have some time a camera, please post up pictures of the products that you've got from us!
Thanks,
Michael


----------

